# Easy Minor Shape You Need to Learn to Solo in any Keys



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

The one scale/shape is what you need to be successful in guitar soloing! 

I heard people get anxious and intimidating a lot when they first get on the guitar and try to solo thru backing tracks or with the band. 

- What can I play?

- What must I not play? 

So they can stick to the tunes and sound OK!

Western music has 12 notes, whilst the emphasized one dictates the key. Find that root note and apply this scale, go with your own creative mind with what licks you want to create. Over time, you will develop your confidence and your own style of playing. Improvisation takes time to excel but it’s easy to pick up. 

tag a friend who needs some love of soloing/improvisation today

One Scale/Shape You need to Learn


----------

